# ربي انا ضعيف



## happy angel (30 مارس 2009)

*

+++ ياربي انا ضعيف +++

يارب انني ضعيف في وقت التجربة والضيقة ولا استطيع ان احمل الصليب 
بمفردي , ولكن انت هو الحب وانت المملوء حنانآ وشفقة ,
فها انا ألجا اليك لتسند ضعفي وتحمل معي الصيب .
لا تتركني يارب بمفردي اواجه بل اسندني بيدك وقويني بحبك .
يامن تختبر حبي لك وتمسكي بك وثباتي فيك وقت الضيق ,
امنحني امانة لك وتسليم كامل لحبك .
مثل المريض الذي يخضع للجراح ليستأصل كل ما هو خطر في جسده
اعطني ان اخضع لك لتنزع مني كل ما يبعدني عنك وعن ملكوتك وعن 
الوجود الدائم معك هنا وفي الملكوت
+++ امـــيـــن ++*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

*اللة صلاة جميلة جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2009)

اميــــــــــــن 

صلاه فى منتهى الجمال يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2009)

امين

صلاه رااااائعة  الجمال يا هابى

شكراااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2009)

ضعيف انا لذا احتاج ربى لقوتك 
كلمات جميلة هابى 
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## go love (1 أبريل 2009)

امين
حقيقي صلاة جميلا جدا
ربنا يقوي ضعفنا ويحمينا من شرور العالم​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 أبريل 2009)

*



اعطني ان اخضع لك لتنزع مني كل ما يبعدني عنك وعن ملكوتك وعن 
الوجود الدائم معك هنا وفي الملكوت
+++ امـــيـــن ++

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*امين*
*مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة *​


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة صلاة جميلة جدا
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه فى منتهى الجمال يا هابى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاه رااااائعة  الجمال يا هابى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> ضعيف انا لذا احتاج ربى لقوتك
> كلمات جميلة هابى
> ميرسى ليكى


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

go love قال:


> امين
> حقيقي صلاة جميلا جدا
> ربنا يقوي ضعفنا ويحمينا من شرور العالم​


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *امين*
> *مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة *​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يونيو 2009)

*لا تتركني يارب بمفردي اواجه بل اسندني بيدك وقويني بحبك .
يامن تختبر حبي لك وتمسكي بك وثباتي فيك وقت الضيق ,
امنحني امانة لك وتسليم كامل لحبك .
أمين
صلوة جميلة ياهبى
الرب يباركك​*


----------

